# How to get GRUB to start in a different 'resolution'?

## mrizzo

Gentoo has been great so far.  I am just having trouble getting grub to load in 80 x 50 video mode.  I know with lilo all I had to do was put vga=ask in the config file. Is this possible with GRUB? If so, what are the setting to enter into menu.lst?

Thanks,

Mike Rizzo

----------

## Jeevz

Works the same way. After your root delcaration in your menu.lst file add vga=ask

Example:

```

title=My example Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 vga=ask

```

----------

## rommel

i think you can also change resolutions when running x by pressing ctrl-alt and then the + and - keys...it should cycle throught he resolutions you have in your xf86config file for that depth

----------

